# heater plugs



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Can someone tell me where the heater plugs are situated in the engine of our fiat 2.8 jtd. 55 plate.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not sure that I understand which 'heater plugs' you mean?
Alan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

otherwise called 'glow plugs'

I haven't looked on mine but I'd reckon to have a peep under the injector cover at the front of the engine as it would seem a good place to start.


----------

